# Trivia 6/19



## luckytrim (Jun 19, 2019)

trivia 6/19
DID YOU KNOW...
Very First Home Run hit in the brand new Yankee Stadium was  hit by....
Casey Stengel !

1. Strange Words are These ;
a LAPAROTOMY  is performed on your
  a. - Heart
  b. - Spine
  c. - Skull
  d. - Abdomen
2. What are baby rabbits called?
3. In the film, 'Dances With wolves', what does John Dunbar  name one of the
wolves, because of its coloring ?
4. Can you name the singing sisters,  Louise, Irlene and  Barbara ??
5. Where in the USA can you find a large population of  Reticulated Pythons
living in the wild ?
6. Do you remember the Fictional Gulliver's first name  ?
7. The Norman conquest of England occurred on October 14 in  which year?
8. What's the full name of the owner of Mr. Ed, the talking  horse ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Poodle comes from the German for ‘Splash in  Water’.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - d
2. Kits
3. Two Socks
4. the Mandrell  Sisters
5. the Everglades
6. Lemuel
7.  - 1066
8. Wilbur Post

TRUTH !!
The British Kennel Club states that the breed originates in  Germany, as do
the American Kennel Club and the Canadian Kennel Club,  stating: "Despite the
Poodle’s association with France, the breed originated as a  duck hunter in
Germany..."  The French name Caniche comes from the word cane  (the female of
the duck) since this type of breed was used as a water  retriever mainly for
duck hunting thanks to its swimming ability
The Oxford English Dictionary and the American Heritage  Dictionary both
trace the etymology of Poodle to the German Pudel, which  itself comes from
Pudelhund. The word Pudel in turn comes from Low German  pud(d)eln meaning
"[to] splash in water," cognate with the English word  puddle.

The Poodle is ranked second most intelligent dog breed just  behind the
Border Collie.


----------

